# ISharedImages



## ARadauer (14. Aug 2009)

ich beschäftige mich zum ersten mal mit Eclipse Plugin Entwicklung...

action1.setImageDescriptor(PlatformUI.getWorkbench().getSharedImages().
			getImageDescriptor(ISharedImages.IMG_OBJS_INFO_TSK));

Gibts da irgendwo eine Übersicht über diese Icons? Würde gerne wissen wie die aussehen?


----------



## Nud3l (14. Aug 2009)

Hi 
ich habe noch keine gefunden wo alle von ISharedImages zu sehen sind.. 
außerdem sind dort nur relativ wenige Icons drin.

Ich nutze jetzt die normalen Icons 

Hier mal ne Übersicht was es alles so gibt..


----------



## ARadauer (14. Aug 2009)

super danke!


----------

